# What attracts you to a partner most?



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

As said.......for me it is the eyes first and foremost as a window to the soul, then it's the boobs and bum of course


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Go do some work Gaz - you is just a norty boy!


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

One of the things which makes me most attracted to a girl is knowing that they're attracted to me.
After that is the eyes and the smile :grin:

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> As said.......for me it is the eyes first and foremost as a window to the soul


then smile and hands


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Their ability to get there ankles behind their ears :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SteviedTT said:


> Their ability to get there ankles behind their ears :wink:


ROFL.......you bad bad boy steve lol


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > As said.......for me it is the eyes first and foremost as a window to the soul
> ...


ahhh ok so your a holder dani.........touchy feely type! thats great tbh


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Adam-tt said:


> One of the things which makes me most attracted to a girl is knowing that they're attracted to me.
> After that is the eyes and the smile :grin:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


so if miss piggy gives you the eye it turns you on?...............


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SalsredTT said:


> Go do some work Gaz - you is just a norty boy!


sal for once a genuine post kiddo.........what floats your boat then babes.


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Tall (I'm tall and I like heels!)
Eyes definately
General outlook on life (has to be similar to me)
Kindness to me and others

Don't give much of a poop about looks - blonde, dark, ginger, don't care.

EDIT : Actually I reckon Mark Webber might be my ideal. I DO like him - such a nice guy and he doesn't hurt my eyes either!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Gazzer, This forum is getting boring.. :roll: :lol:  :wink: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## CSMatt (Jun 15, 2011)

Been with my mrs 8 years now and when I 1st saw her I was just attracted to her straight away but a nice set of curves get me


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SalsredTT said:


> Tall (I'm tall and I like heels!)
> Eyes definately
> General outlook on life (has to be similar to me)
> Kindness to me and others
> ...


ahhh the masculin chin type a real woman's man eh sal.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Gazzer, This forum is getting boring.. :roll: :lol:  :wink: :wink:
> Hoggy.


Hoggers i am trying to pump life back into it bud...........


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

CSMatt said:


> Been with my mrs 8 years now and when I 1st saw her I was just attracted to her straight away but a nice set of curves get me


27 years with mine and only thought about killing her twice.........so not bad (joke btw) well done Matt on 8 years


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Gazzer said:


> CSMatt said:
> 
> 
> > Been with my mrs 8 years now and when I 1st saw her I was just attracted to her straight away but a nice set of curves get me
> ...


Yes but she thinks about killing you everyday mate :wink: :lol:


----------



## CSMatt (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheers been with her since I was 15 haha but I'm sure she's thought about murdering me a few times


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Gazzer said:
> ...


The kinaesthetic type me 
[69% on the Myers-Briggs scale]


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Her boobs and the fact she liked ME .

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > CSMatt said:
> ...


ah well Andy, if it makes her happy lol


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Approaching our 45th anniversary this year and if my memory serves me correctly, it was her overall appearance from head to toe which attracted me in the first place.


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Gazzer said:


> Adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> > One of the things which makes me most attracted to a girl is knowing that they're attracted to me.
> ...


wouldn't say no to anything these days lol :-o

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YoungOldUn said:


> Approaching our 45th anniversary this year and if my memory serves me correctly, it was her overall appearance from head to toe which attracted me in the first place.


That's some going! Fantastic!! It takes a lot of patience and giving on both sides to get there


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

A3DFU said:


> YoungOldUn said:
> 
> 
> > Approaching our 45th anniversary this year and if my memory serves me correctly, it was her overall appearance from head to toe which attracted me in the first place.
> ...


And a few disagreements then making up's as well Dani :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YoungOldUn said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > YoungOldUn said:
> ...


Of course. That's part of it


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Eyes then teeth ................

... got to be their own 

Seriously , been with my wife for 20yrs , beautiful eyes , was geogeous when I first met her ( way out of my league ) and has got better with age


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

YoungOldUn said:


> Approaching our 45th anniversary this year and if my memory serves me correctly, it was her overall appearance from head to toe which attracted me in the first place.


Jim, what a fantastic life m8 you must both be lovely peeps on this planet...atb for the anniversary


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

conlechi said:


> Eyes then teeth ................
> 
> ... got to be their own
> 
> Seriously , been with my wife for 20yrs , beautiful eyes , was geogeous when I first met her ( way out of my league ) and has got better with age


Yet another good answer Mark, she probably thinks you were out of her league also bud....match made in heaven I guess


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> YoungOldUn said:
> 
> 
> > Approaching our 45th anniversary this year and if my memory serves me correctly, it was her overall appearance from head to toe which attracted me in the first place.
> ...


Cheers Gaz. Keep posting, 19 to go now


----------



## sparkymarky (Nov 28, 2010)

defo boobs bum face..in that order, unless all three are present it never seems to work out!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Gorgeous eyes, a sexy smile, over 6ft, broad shoulders and a very strong personality with a fab sense of humour and honesty 

any takers?  :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Dotti said:


> Gorgeous eyes, a sexy smile, over 6ft, broad shoulders and a very strong personality with a fab sense of humour and honesty
> 
> any takers?  :wink:


You missed the big willy Dotters lol


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Gazzer said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Gorgeous eyes, a sexy smile, over 6ft, broad shoulders and a very strong personality with a fab sense of humour and honesty
> ...


HAHA ok, that also as it would help :lol:


----------



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

Dotti said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


Sounds like I'm your perfect man Dotti :lol: 
Er you didn't mention anything about baldness?  Is that ok?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Is ok she shaves so is bald also


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Gazzer said:


> Is ok she shaves so is bald also


And gone, bye all xxx


----------



## So Slow (Apr 23, 2012)

End of an era.................................................. :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No massive yellow courgette for you at ADI then Gazzer :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

We can all talk about him now. So how long do we think?


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

We were together for ten years before we got married. I just ran out of excuses!


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Pugwash69 said:


> We were together for ten years before we got married. I just ran out of excuses!


Same here - we were shacked up for 6 years or so and there was nowhere left to hide.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

fiftyish said:


> Sounds like I'm your perfect man Dotti :lol:
> Er you didn't mention anything about baldness?  Is that ok?


That's ok, I have long locks I can smother all over you :lol:


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Ease of entry.


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Nice teeth, natural skin ( not shake and baked :lol: ), and obviously a nice rear 

Boobs are just a bonus lol


----------



## richmcveigh (Jul 19, 2013)

Marriage of minds!  It also helps that she knew how a dual-clutch gearbox works, and that she has the exact same idiosyncratic music tastes as me - very important!!


----------

